
What happens when sleepwalkers go online? - nreece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3743289/Zzz-mail-What-happens-when-sleepwalkers-go-online.html
======
tjr
Hmm, I hope spammers don't try to use this as a defense in court...

------
bemmu
I'm less social awake than she is in her sleep.

